# Sparring Tips



## OrangeLeopard (Mar 31, 2005)

I am in a Kempo Tournament for this Sunday. I am a purple belt and i am competing in a manuevers event and a sparring event. I need some good tips for sparring because in the tournament people are paired by age not rank, making me the lowest rank in the division, sparring mostly brown and green belts. I have found a spinning back kick to be very useful and generally evasive, also side kicks seem to be good openers. Any tips on how to engage, evade, and strong moves for this sport?


----------



## MJS (Mar 31, 2005)

OrangeLeopard said:
			
		

> I am in a Kempo Tournament for this Sunday. I am a purple belt and i am competing in a manuevers event and a sparring event. I need some good tips for sparring because in the tournament people are paired by age not rank, making me the lowest rank in the division, sparring mostly brown and green belts. I have found a spinning back kick to be very useful and generally evasive, also side kicks seem to be good openers. Any tips on how to engage, evade, and strong moves for this sport?




Are you sure about the divisions being set by age and not rank?  Unless they've changed the rules, and they may have as its been a while since I've competed, they usually have a beginner, intermediate and advanced division.

Front and side kicks are 2 good kicks to use.  Nothing against spinning kicks, but unless they are timed just right, there is a chance that they can be telegraphed by the person doing them.  Try to avoid moving backward, as this can lead to your opp. forcing you out of the ring, not giving you the chance to throw a counter to their advance.  Footwork is key.  Forward movement and angles are good choices.  

Hopefully you've been preparing for a while.  Don't try to overwhelm yourself trying to learn a ton of movements.  Instead work on a few moves that you feel comfortable using.

Good luck!!

Mike


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 31, 2005)

I would recommend a fast lead leg roundhouse kick to the body, with periodic side kicks to the ribs. Also, be sure to use your hands after the kicks - a nice lead hand backfist or jab, followed by a reverse punch. Try not to use one move at a time. If you throw two techniques, your opponent will have to be twice as fast; if you throw three technqiues...three times as fast, ect. 

Take angles. Because you are the lowest rank, don't stand directly in front of your opponents because their greater experience and knowledge in sparring will probably be too quick and difficult for you to defend against. 

I wouldn't recommend many front kicks like Michael said, particulary because you are the lowest rank. They are difficult to land when fighting more skilled opponents and they can leave you vulnerable. Keep your centerline closed on defense, but try to be the aggressor throughout each fight. 

For the most part, offense wins in tournaments.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## The Kai (Mar 31, 2005)

Most tournaments are age and rank specific.
Have you sparred before?


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 31, 2005)

Todd,

A student of mine, who is a Green Belt, fought in continuous sparring at the Canadian Open last October against all black belts. It was very tough, but, he took 2nd!

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## OrangeLeopard (Mar 31, 2005)

I have practiced sparring tournament style once with my instructor and lots of other students including the brown belts in my class and other advanced students who generally perform very well at tournaments. The only other sparring expierence i have is with full contact sparring, not point-contact(which requires a lot of adapting).


----------



## Lotus Flower (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't waste you're time blocking.  Stay in a neutral stance so you can kick with your lead leg.  A tough area to block is right below your opponents lead elbos right on the belt line.  Front kick rught there.  As stated earlier, don't block.  When he moves, hardline strike to the face or body.  Hold your punch to the last second.  With your instructor, have him or her go over reaction drills.  Neutral stance is the key.  Oh, have fun.  That's what it's all about.



Joe


----------



## Lotus Flower (Mar 31, 2005)

I would not recommend a roundhouse kick off of a forward or neutral stance.  You'll get clocked in the groin.


----------



## OC Kid (Mar 31, 2005)

The best tip  I can give you as a former competitor..
If yourwaiting to just before the tournament..too late...

Most competitors a competition schools train almost year round for tourneys


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 31, 2005)

Lotus Flower said:
			
		

> I would not recommend a roundhouse kick off of a forward or neutral stance. You'll get clocked in the groin.


A forward stance: Agreed- you would be wide open. 

A neutral bow? Then when would you use it?

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Bob White (Mar 31, 2005)

I would suggest developing a body punch. It is very simple. When the target is close, hit them first with your rear hand. Keep your lead hand up and "commit to hit" by turning your hips into the target. Many world champion fighters started off with this simple technique.
I would also suggest getting there early and watching what techniques are being called for points. After your divivsion is over, stay and watch the black belts.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Les (Apr 1, 2005)

I feel you may have left it rather late to be learning and internalising new ideas, so why not stick with what you already have.

Why not simply use the self defence techniques as the base for your sparring?

That's what the Equation Formula teaches you. Have you covered 'what if factors',  grafting etc?

The opening moves of most techniques can be modified to an offensive rather than defensive application. 

Remember that you shouldn't be thinking about completing the technique sequence, thats just for the studio, but looking for available targets.

Hope this helps, let us know how you get on.

Les


----------



## Seabrook (Apr 1, 2005)

Bob White said:
			
		

> I would suggest developing a body punch. It is very simple. When the target is close, hit them first with your rear hand. Keep your lead hand up and "commit to hit" by turning your hips into the target. Many world champion fighters started off with this simple technique.
> I would also suggest getting there early and watching what techniques are being called for points. After your divivsion is over, stay and watch the black belts.
> Respectfully,
> Bob White


Great to have you on Martialtalk Mr. White. Although we haven't met, I admire your devotion to the art and what you've done for Kenpo.

I own your sparring tape. It's great. 

Here's a great tip for everyone - if you want to develop tremendous sparring skills, Mr. White is the "go-to" guy.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## mj_lover (Apr 1, 2005)

back up on 45 degree, also, don't get into a patteren. another thing i find very helpfull is trapping there hands. push them out with the lead hand, then back fist them on the top of the head, etc. 
goodluck!


----------



## TCA (Apr 1, 2005)

Good luck in your tournament.  I would certainly at this point focus on your strong points.  Throw techniques with the highest probability of scoring.  For example:  out of ten kicks, you  may land 1-2 scoring spinning back kicks vs. 3-5 front kicks or 2-3 side kicks.  In tkd the most scored kick is the round house (this may not work for your style of fighting because we don't score punches unless they knock you back).  In your style of fighting, non-olympic style, it seems that most points scored are from reverse punches (rear arm) or back knuckle strikes to the forehead. Last thing, keep moving  and relax...have fun...


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 1, 2005)

Bob White said:
			
		

> I would suggest developing a body punch. It is very simple. When the target is close, hit them first with your rear hand. Keep your lead hand up and "commit to hit" by turning your hips into the target. Many world champion fighters started off with this simple technique.
> I would also suggest getting there early and watching what techniques are being called for points. After your divivsion is over, stay and watch the black belts.
> Respectfully,
> Bob White


Buy a copy of Bob White's Kenpo Sparring and watch it 100 times.


----------



## KungFuWarrior (Apr 1, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Hopefully you've been preparing for a while.  Don't try to overwhelm yourself trying to learn a ton of movements.  Instead work on a few moves that you feel comfortable using.
> 
> Mike



I agree with mike here. Work on the moves that you feel confortable with untill they come as second nature.  There is an old kung fu story that my Sifu tells us about a monk who worked on one technique (the flank step followed by a rams head punch), until he mastered it.  It was said that the monk was so good at the flanking manuver that he was undefeated in combat.  Now Im not suggesting that you use only one manuver in the tournament but don't try to overwhelm yourself by learning tons of complicated manuvers that everyone else says works for them.  Take a few good ones that work for you, and work on mastering them.  Make sure that you can perform them without even thinking about them you want them to come natural.

Adam


----------



## MJS (Apr 1, 2005)

KungFuWarrior said:
			
		

> I agree with mike here. Work on the moves that you feel confortable with untill they come as second nature.  There is an old kung fu story that my Sifu tells us about a monk who worked on one technique (the flank step followed by a rams head punch), until he mastered it.  It was said that the monk was so good at the flanking manuver that he was undefeated in combat.  Now Im not suggesting that you use only one manuver in the tournament but don't try to overwhelm yourself by learning tons of complicated manuvers that everyone else says works for them.  Take a few good ones that work for you, and work on mastering them.  Make sure that you can perform them without even thinking about them you want them to come natural.
> 
> Adam



Thanks Adam!  After reading your post, I thought about Bill "Superfoot" Wallace.  Now here is a good example of someone who, while he was not limited to what kick he did, he was limited by what leg he could use.  I'm sure many guys that fought him thought they'd have an easy time due to the fact that they had both legs, and they'd have an easier time with him using just one.  However, he developed some awesome flexability, strength and kicking skills with that leg.

Mike


----------



## Seabrook (Apr 1, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Thanks Adam! After reading your post, I thought about Bill "Superfoot" Wallace. Now here is a good example of someone who, while he was not limited to what kick he did, he was limited by what leg he could use. I'm sure many guys that fought him thought they'd have an easy time due to the fact that they had both legs, and they'd have an easier time with him using just one. However, he developed some awesome flexability, strength and kicking skills with that leg.
> 
> Mike


Amen to that Mike.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Bob White (Apr 1, 2005)

I appreciate the comments by Mr. Seabrook and David C. We have had quite a few good athletes come out of our school. The video does highlight a few of the techniques we use. If some of you are interested you can look at our website under the Products section and look at some video clips of 2 of our fighters. I would suggest looking at the fact that they are both in rt. neutrals even though they have different styles. The idea of having your strong weapon closest to your opponent is something we emphasize.
Respectfully,
Bob White
www.bwkenpo.com


----------



## OrangeLeopard (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks for all of your tips. I will consider them all.

-Chris


----------



## DuneViking (Apr 1, 2005)

Relax. Work on timing and speed. Relax. Do this as cited above : 

I would also suggest *getting there early and watching what techniques are being called for points*. After your divivsion is over, stay and watch the black belts.
Respectfully,
Bob White

Relax. Work on timing, when your opponent attacks, find the opening and strike faster than they do. Relax and have fun!! 

Relaxed you are faster; striking at the right time and target makes you effective. Use your own favorite techniques so you are comfortable with them. DO NOT strike once, use combinations of at least 2 techniques always. Relax and have FUN!!! You can learn more later.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 1, 2005)

Les said:
			
		

> I feel you may have left it rather late to be learning and internalising new ideas, so why not stick with what you already have.
> 
> Why not simply use the self defence techniques as the base for your sparring?
> 
> ...


Hear Hear...no use trying something "new".....work on your comfortable and most reflexive methods....learn from the encounter to come.


----------



## Mekosho (Apr 2, 2005)

I like this...there is a place (the solar plexus) that I refer to as the "I don't want to fight you anymore button"! If off the mark, you focus your attention to this area, whether or not it is counted as point, but make your first real solid connection into this button, the opponent will usually spend the rest of the day trying to protect it as you pick away at other targets...of course, if they choose not to protect it, keep plugging away, the button is also an "off" switch...lol!


----------



## kenpoworks (Apr 2, 2005)

Sounds a bit like White Dot Focus, lets hope they don't hit your "on/off" button first?


----------



## Mekosho (Apr 2, 2005)

Lol, that would not be a good thing....but still, has proven effective for quite some time, not only for me, but family that trains and competes as well, make em suck wind in the very first few seconds of the competition, and you get not only thier attention, but it just takes ALOT out of the fight they give back. You are right though, if your button gets hit first, well, you know the results....


----------

